# SoCal Blues



## SoccerGuru (Apr 28, 2021)

What is going on over at SoCal Blues? 

I was told that the director of the club is now the youngers coach and that Baker is leaving the club? Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## BruceDern (Apr 28, 2021)

SoccerGuru said:


> What is going on over at SoCal Blues?
> 
> I was told that the director of the club is now the youngers coach and that Baker is leaving the club? Can anyone confirm this?


What is the DOC name again?


----------



## Sike (Apr 28, 2021)

SoccerGuru said:


> What is going on over at SoCal Blues?
> 
> I was told that the director of the club is now the youngers coach and that Baker is leaving the club? Can anyone confirm this?


Heard Baker is leaving Blues and JSerra.


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes Larry is coaching a girls 2009 F2 team. He had to step in and take a place for a coach that was fired


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 28, 2021)

Sike said:


> Heard Baker is leaving Blues and JSerra.


Is he being forced out or found a better gig.


----------



## BananaKick (Apr 28, 2021)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> Yes Larry is coaching a girls 2009 F2 team. He had to step in and take a place for a coach that was fired


Must have been for a better gig. I just don't see Blues firing him, unless the girls/parents were tired of his abusive nature.


----------



## Sike (Apr 28, 2021)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> Yes Larry is coaching a girls 2009 F2 team. He had to step in and take a place for a coach that was fired


I don't think Larry has ever been the doc.  Tad was supposed to retire a while back, but I think he is still doc.


----------



## Sike (Apr 28, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Is he being forced out or found a better gig.


Leaving coaching on his own.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 28, 2021)

SoccerGuru said:


> What is going on over at SoCal Blues?
> 
> I was told that the director of the club is now the youngers coach and that Baker is leaving the club? Can anyone confirm this?


This last weekend at my DD's 06 game RR and TB were scouting. Typically this would be done by AR. Found this odd why they were there, however this rumor does shed some light as to possibly why.


----------



## Speed (Apr 28, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> This last weekend at my DD's 06 game RR and TB were scouting. Typically this would be done by AR. Found this odd why they were there, however this rumor does shed some light as to possibly why.


so AR was the coach that was fired as referenced above?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 28, 2021)

Speed said:


> so AR was the coach that was fired as referenced above?


No AR is there. It sounds like maybe they are moving coaches around.


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## lafalafa (Apr 28, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 10659


Won't be club soccer if coaches, directors, teams, players where not moving,  switching, or leaving. Nature of the beast.

Some of my kids teams have had great coaches that moved up on the food chain,  got married, started families,  moved to find more affordable housing, etc.

The only thing that's certain is change, ever year in youth sports is different and this one has been a real doozy so far, best is yet to come...


----------



## crush (Apr 28, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Won't be club soccer if coaches, directors, teams, players where not moving,  switching, or leaving. Nature of the beast.
> 
> Some of my kids teams have had great coaches that moved up on the food chain,  got married, started families,  moved to find more affordable housing, etc.
> 
> The only thing that's certain is change, ever year in youth sports is different and this one has been a real doozy so far, best is yet to come...


I agree but usually it starts in May?  This was an April surprise for sure but one that needed to happen, MOO


----------



## SoccerGuru (Apr 29, 2021)

Are parents happy about Baker stepping down? He has a winning record but i have heard he isn't the nicest coach.


----------



## keeprunning (Apr 29, 2021)

Heard Baker is going to do training at Slammers. No coaching, just training.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 29, 2021)

keeprunning said:


> Heard Baker is going to do training at Slammers. No coaching, just training.


That's how they start


----------



## Dominic (Apr 29, 2021)

keeprunning said:


> Heard Baker is going to do training at Slammers. No coaching, just training.


Baker started at Slammers. I remember at GU9 my DDs team  attended a tournament , and Baker came over and talked to a few of our parents.


----------



## Giesbock (Apr 29, 2021)

Timely that this thread is running concurrent with conversation about loud abusive coaching...


----------



## gkrent (Apr 30, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Baker started at Slammers. I remember at GU9 my DDs team  attended a tournament , and Baker came over and talked to a few of our parents.


I would like to take this opportunity to commend you on your choice of avatar.  Comin' Out!


----------



## timbuck (Apr 30, 2021)

I know he hasn't been with Blues for a few years-  But I just saw that Randy Dodge is going to Pateaores.


----------



## The Big Lewandowski (Apr 30, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I know he hasn't been with Blues for a few years-  But I just saw that Randy Dodge is going to Pateaores.


yes as the Girls Academy Director. Sounds like they think with his involvement, they cant get into the ECNL


----------



## ToonArmy (May 3, 2021)

SoccerGuru said:


> What is going on over at SoCal Blues?
> 
> I was told that the director of the club is now the youngers coach and that Baker is leaving the club? Can anyone confirm this?


Has this been confirmed yet? And if so where is he going and do players follow him?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 3, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Has this been confirmed yet? And if so where is he going and do players follow him?


From my DD"s club (not Blues) that Baker is leaving and will just do trainings.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (May 3, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> From my DD"s club (not Blues) that Baker is leaving and will just do trainings.


If he's going to Capelli's Slammers/HB  Køge, it's all about the money.   I'm still waiting for the reality series on club soccer in America


----------



## crush (May 3, 2021)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> If he's going to Capelli's Slammers/HB  Køge, it's all about the money.   I'm still waiting for the reality series on club soccer in America


The reality is 90% of us are all club hoppers, even the Docs and Coaches.  I've had some encouraging talks with a few big players in the industry and we ALL agree everyone needs some mercy and a few mulligans.  Time to turn the other cheek and move on from all this and be grateful the kids can play soccer


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 3, 2021)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> If he's going to Capelli's Slammers/HB  Køge, it's all about the money.   I'm still waiting for the reality series on club soccer in America


That was not confirmed. Why limit yourself to one club when OC is open for business.


----------



## The Red Dragon (May 15, 2021)

The Big Lewandowski said:


> yes as the Girls Academy Director. Sounds like they think with his involvement, they cant get into the ECNL
> [/QUOTE
> Shrewd move by Pats


----------



## El Clasico (May 15, 2021)

Why? I don't expect anything to change with him there.

Besides, the Pats could bring in the Pope and it wouldn't help them get ECNL.  It's just no in the cards for them.


----------



## The Red Dragon (May 15, 2021)

El Clasico said:


> Why? I don't expect anything to change with him there.
> 
> Besides, the Pats could bring in the Pope and it wouldn't help them get ECNL.  It's just no in the cards for them.


You sound pretty confident...you got the Lakers or the field in this year's playoffs?


----------



## GLangevinito (May 16, 2021)

My favorite Baker Brothers moment was at Surf Cup a few years ago. They were playing Hawaii Surf I think, older girls age group. Like 100 coaches there watching. Blues was tied early in the 2nd half, one of the Bakers was screaming at the ref nonstop. Ref came over to tell him to calm down, he threw a chair and then pulled his team off the field and left, taking a forfeit. Imagine the ego needed to rob your kids of a recruiting opportunity because you can't control your temper. 

This Memorable Moment in Youth Soccer brought to you by Ovaltine


----------



## crush (May 16, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> My favorite Baker Brothers moment was at Surf Cup a few years ago. They were playing Hawaii Surf I think, older girls age group. Like 100 coaches there watching. Blues was tied early in the 2nd half, one of the Bakers was screaming at the ref nonstop. Ref came over to tell him to calm down, he threw a chair and then pulled his team off the field and left, taking a forfeit. Imagine the ego needed to rob your kids of a recruiting opportunity because you can't control your temper.
> 
> This Memorable Moment in Youth Soccer brought to you by Ovaltine


I have been waiting 50 years for my call to duty.  You never know when one will be called upon to fix soccer


----------



## Giesbock (May 16, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> My favorite Baker Brothers moment was at Surf Cup a few years ago. They were playing Hawaii Surf I think, older girls age group. Like 100 coaches there watching. Blues was tied early in the 2nd half, one of the Bakers was screaming at the ref nonstop. Ref came over to tell him to calm down, he threw a chair and then pulled his team off the field and left, taking a forfeit. Imagine the ego needed to rob your kids of a recruiting opportunity because you can't control your temper.
> 
> This Memorable Moment in Youth Soccer brought to you by Ovaltine


By pulling his team off, he not only denied his players the chance to showcase, but the visiting team too.  
What a shame that parents, team, club, league, and governing body still let him do his thing. 
Don’t know him and wouldn’t recognize him, so I’m basing this totally on heresay...

I suppose there must be people who respect and support him.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 16, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> By pulling his team off, he not only denied his players the chance to showcase, but the visiting team too.
> What a shame that parents, team, club, league, and governing body still let him do his thing.
> Don’t know him and wouldn’t recognize him, so I’m basing this totally on heresay...
> 
> I suppose there must be people who respect and support him.


His dog.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (May 21, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> That was not confirmed. Why limit yourself to one club when OC is open for business.


Confirmed in an article appearing on May 4, 2021 in the Orange County Register by Dan Albano.  I guess I was just a day early with my post. In any event, this is old news now.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2021)

W


cerebro de fútbol said:


> Confirmed in an article appearing on May 4, 2021 in the Orange County Register by Dan Albano.  I guess I was just a day early with my post. In any event, this is old news now.


Will look it up.


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2021)

Greg Baker stepping down as JSerra’s girls soccer coach when season ends
					

The coach led the Lions to three straight Division 1 titles and two CIF State SoCal championships.




					www.ocregister.com
				




JSerra High girls soccer coach Greg Baker, who built the Lions into a national powerhouse, will resign after the season because of personal reasons, he confirmed on Tuesday, May 4


“I just got two little ones that I need to spend time with,” Baker said.

Baker guided JSerra to three consecutive CIF-SS Division 1 titles from 2017-19 and CIF State SoCal Division 1 regional crowns in 2017 and 2019.

The 2018-2019 squad finished 23-0-3 and was ranked No. 1 in the nation.


Baker also said he will resign in July as the coach of four girls club teams with the San Juan Capistrano-based Southern California Blues. Baker, a six-time national champion with the club, will lead teams in the 13, 14, 18 and 19 age groups through the ECNL nationals in Florida before transitioning to his new role as a full-time, private trainer.

*Baker said he will join the Slammers club in July as the private trainer for their teams and affiliates.*


After taking the helm at JSerra in 2012, Baker also helped develop many of the county’s top players, including forward Isabella D’Aquila, the Register’s 2019 female athlete of the year. D’Aquila, a three-time CIF and O.C. Register player of the year, is playing in the third round of the NCAA playoffs with Santa Clara.

Samantha Williams, now at Stanford, also earned O.C. player of the year honors under Baker.

Baker said he took pride in player development and match preparation at JSerra.


----------



## myself (May 21, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> W
> 
> Will look it up.


Greg Baker stepping down as JSerra’s girls soccer coach when season ends

By DAN ALBANO | dalbano@scng.com | Orange County Register
PUBLISHED: May 4, 2021 at 2:19 p.m. | UPDATED: May 4, 2021 at 8:59 p.m.

JSerra High girls soccer coach Greg Baker, who built the Lions into a national powerhouse, will resign after the season because of personal reasons, he confirmed on Tuesday, May 4.

“I just got two little ones that I need to spend time with,” Baker said.

Baker guided JSerra to three consecutive CIF-SS Division 1 titles from 2017-19 and CIF State SoCal Division 1 regional crowns in 2017 and 2019.

The 2018-2019 squad finished 23-0-3 and was ranked No. 1 in the nation.


Baker also said he will resign in July as the coach of four girls club teams with the San Juan Capistrano-based Southern California Blues. Baker, a six-time national champion with the club, will lead teams in the 13, 14, 18 and 19 age groups through the ECNL nationals in Florida before transitioning to his new role as a full-time, private trainer.

Baker said he will join the Slammers club in July as the private trainer for their teams and affiliates.


After taking the helm at JSerra in 2012, Baker also helped develop many of the county’s top players, including forward Isabella D’Aquila, the Register’s 2019 female athlete of the year. D’Aquila, a three-time CIF and O.C. Register player of the year, is playing in the third round of the NCAA playoffs with Santa Clara.

Samantha Williams, now at Stanford, also earned O.C. player of the year honors under Baker.

Baker said he took pride in player development and match preparation at JSerra.


“Winning isn’t the end all for me,” he said. “For me, I just wanted to be the best at what I did.”

JSerra entered its Trinity League finale on Tuesday against visiting Orange Lutheran with a 3-3-1 record in a season delayed and abbreviated because of the pandemic. The Lions are seeking to qualify for the playoffs for the seventh consecutive year under Baker.

His career record at JSerra going into Tuesday’s match was 121-30-21.


----------



## keeprunning (May 21, 2021)

myself said:


> Greg Baker stepping down as JSerra’s girls soccer coach when season ends
> 
> “Winning isn’t the end all for me,” he said. “For me, I just wanted to be the best at what I did.”


All this ego manic ever cared about. When you have the best players, it's easy to win. Look at his record at Newport Mesa when he had average players.


----------



## oh canada (May 23, 2021)

Some of the most appalling sideline commentary directed at his own players i've ever heard by a coach.

Oh, but he wins, so we are going to tolerate it.  Never could understand this logic.  Then parents wonder why their kid needs xanax or therapy. 

The high school record looks impressive by the numbers, but all of it was in an era of the best players choosing DA over high school, except at this HS where most of their players were able to play ECNL and high school bc Blues was one of the only clubs to have both leagues.  Now that the top players have returned to high school, that 2021 record looks awfully mediocre.  Can't stack the deck any more, so not interested in coaching.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 23, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Some of the most appalling sideline commentary directed at his own players i've ever heard by a coach.
> 
> Oh, but he wins, so we are going to tolerate it.  Never could understand this logic.  Then parents wonder why their kid needs xanax or therapy.
> 
> The high school record looks impressive by the numbers, but all of it was in an era of the best players choosing DA over high school, except at this HS where most of their players were able to play ECNL and high school bc Blues was one of the only clubs to have both leagues.  Now that the top players have returned to high school, that 2021 record looks awfully mediocre.  Can't stack the deck any more, so not interested in coaching.


When his school played and beat la mirada High School a few years back, he started talking trash to the opposing players after the game.   He is a complete ahole and slammers should be ashamed to hire someone with his mentality.    There’s a few of them out there still and it’s embarrassing to youth sports.  
 Here’s the other problem, how many parents have filed complaints against these idiots? Not enough.


----------



## Soccer43 (May 23, 2021)

Yep - agree with Canada - Some of the most mean and vicious commentary from the side lines against his own players.  But the parents were pretty much all in.  Wonder what was the final straw there for him to leave (or told to leave).  Sounds like he is being quarantined with just individual private training at his new deal.  Maybe he can do some good in that format.


----------



## Giesbock (May 23, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> Yep - agree with Canada - Some of the most mean and vicious commentary from the side lines against his own players.  But the parents were pretty much all in.  Wonder what was the final straw there for him to leave (or told to leave).  Sounds like he is being quarantined with just individual private training at his new deal.  Maybe he can do some good in that format.


If he acts and talks like that in public, who could trust him with their kid in a private training session??


----------



## Soccer43 (May 23, 2021)

maybe he is fine 1:1 but when there is a competition and winning involved that’s when he gets a bit wacky.  Just giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 23, 2021)

Soccer43 said:


> maybe he is fine 1:1 but when there is a competition and winning involved that’s when he gets a bit wacky.  Just giving him the benefit of the doubt.


Like his dog. Non-judgemental 1:1.


----------

